

Show HN: MoonWeather - bpatrianakos
http://moonweather.me

======
bpatrianakos
Before all the comments come flying in (or not, but just in case), here are
some answers to questions some may have:

This is my very first iOS app. I found it useful and so did enough people I
worked with that I decided to charge a buck for it...

\- The point is to check out the idea and design and give some feedback, I
don't expect anyone to buy, this is not my way of making a buck off HN.

\- For those who are interested in playing with it, I do have a few extra
promo codes I can give out. Just send me a message.

